# ODNR Trout Stocking



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

I saw where ODNR finally posted the anticipated dates for the annual rainbow trout release. I’ve always seen where in a normal year there is usually a big gathering when they dump the fish into the body of water. That’s as far as I get when it comes to the rainbow trout. This year I’d like to give it a try though. I have two sites not far from me that I could go try to catch some but I was wondering if any of you guys ever give it a whirl or what the usual bait is for those things.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I use to go every year when my son's were young,use to take off that day of work and my boys would take off that day of school, get there early and get our spot, generally everyone limited out, very fond memories. Power bait and bobber, or bottom rig, following day, rooster tails on ultra light


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

ohiogary said:


> I use to go every year when my son's were young,use to take off that day of work and my boys would take off that day of school, get there early and get our spot, generally everyone limited out, very fond memories. Power bait and bobber, or bottom rig, following day, rooster tails on ultra light


I’m really hoping to be able to go this year. Might even be the beginning of a new tradition if the boys want to tag along with me. I’ll have to come up with some powerbait and pick up some rooster tails. There are so many videos and recipes out there for rainbows, did you have any particular favorite way to fix them up?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I live in Pennsylvania now, and still fish for trout, although there a little bigger here. I watched some videos on removing pin bones in the filet ,so you have a boneless filet, a little marinade and season and put on a smoker, very good


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I was at Lake Snowden yesterday. There was a small patch of open water on the main point. There must have been 750 ducks, 200 geese, and 6 swans. Watched them for 20 minutes with the binoculars. As I left the game warden was pulling in. I told him about all the fowl and he said I know what I am doing for the next 30 minutes. We started talking about everything and the trout stockings came up. He said that he has not seen a release date yet. He was hoping that the virus did not mess it up. Last year the release dates were the week of because of COVID. Last thing they want is people shoulder to shoulder waiting for the stock truck. My kids love fishing for these things.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

FortySix said:


> I’m really hoping to be able to go this year. Might even be the beginning of a new tradition if the boys want to tag along with me. I’ll have to come up with some powerbait and pick up some rooster tails. There are so many videos and recipes out there for rainbows, did you have any particular favorite way to fix them up?


They can be a ball... If u don't like crowds just wait a few days up to a week after the release.
I catch most of mine on small crappie jigs under floats.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We used to fish the trout release at Barkcamp, but I havent done it for years. We always used to do really well with sweet corn under a float and all gold rooster tails. Depending on when they release them and the weather, I may head out there and give it a shot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

__





Rainbow Trout Stocking Dates


Over 80,000 rainbow trout are released every spring in public lakes and ponds across Ohio.




ohiodnr.gov





May have to hit Antrim this spring , plus one up in Sunbury I hear is good too, and not as crowded


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I fish Lock #4 every year. We usually catch 4 or 5 which is more than enough for us. Wax worms on a glow pin min jig under a slip float on lite gear. Or white twister tails on a 1/32 Oz jig. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jontom (Mar 1, 2021)

FortySix said:


> I saw where ODNR finally posted the anticipated dates for the annual rainbow trout release. I’ve always seen where in a normal year there is usually a big gathering when they dump the fish into the body of water. That’s as far as I get when it comes to the rainbow trout. This year I’d like to give it a try though. I have two sites not far from me that I could go try to catch some but I was wondering if any of you guys ever give it a whirl or what the usual bait is for those things.


they are fun to catch and good eatin..berkley powerbait works fine..walmart carries it in varying colors, and it lasts few years in the tackle. use a little doughball size on bottom.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

saugeyesam said:


> I fish Lock #4 every year. We usually catch 4 or 5 which is more than enough for us. Wax worms on a glow pin min jig under a slip float on lite gear. Or white twister tails on a 1/32 Oz jig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Not seeing lock 4 on the list of lakes this year. Must have taken it off since they aren't having kids derby this year. That sucks!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We used to nail em with Velveeta Cheese balls and those tiny marshmallows.
A jig under a float is hard to beat sometimes as is Pin Min & maggots.

I want to get into them this year for some prime catfish bait. They're oily and slide right down....lol


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems like it would vary year too year what was the bait too use when I was going, Velveeta cheese worked...... last was crappie minnows was the bait to use udder a float , but it's been years , might go this year though , l was giving them to friends that didn't mind picking through the bones

Darn fun to catch on light tackle, sorry they quit releasing the big breeders in the fall.... seen some huge trout at Antrim lake come out of it


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Plastic clear casting bubble, light mono through the bubble middle, small #14 (or so) black (or dark) fly (any kind). Bubble casts a country mile, safe for kids to throw. Just let the weighed fly (or unweighted w/single split shot) take it slowly down. Any trout in the area will suck it in, if not, move 20 feet, repeat, rinse fillets.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

what does week of stocking date mean beginning on a friday


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

pitdweller said:


> what does week of stocking date mean beginnin
> 
> 
> pitdweller said:
> ...


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

They are announcing "the week of" so there are not big group gatherings. I'm looking forward to putting some in the freezer this spring. They are fun from the kayak with ultralight tackle. Dow seems to usually be fished out for them by the end of May.. I think I will try to go to Rose Lake as well which shouldn't get as much pressure. Both are listed as being stocked "the week of" April 2.


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

I actually made it out for a couple hours to give the trout fishing a whirl at Wolf Run. I had the chartreuse power bait rigged on one rod and a small inline spinner on another. Caught a little large mouth, blue gill, and a rainbow trout all on the spinner. Had another trout up to the bank when it flopped and threw the hook. I was pretty excited since I’d never caught one of those rainbows before. Took it home, cleaned it up, and now it’s in the freezer until hopefully I can come up with a few more.


----------

